# Egypt SCAM RAGE



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Egypt sadly this morning brought out the worst in me -

Went into a shop this morning and the guy tried the 50 LE you have me 50 piastres trick and had put the money in the till.

I told him NO I did not and he was adamant. I told him you can wipe that smile off your face you thief and he still not budge so I took my sandal off and slammed it on his counter up and down and said I was not leaving until I got my money and I was going to phone the police. He told me he forgot and point to his head and shrugged and said sorry

Low and behold it was 50LE and on the way out I knocked some cans off the shelf and won't be going back and then he shouted "crazy man"

I have never ever in my life done this before and hope I don't have to I hope now he thinks twice

I realise it's hard times however to blatantly try and scam someone and then deny it is totally uncalled for

This is the same man who when I came here I would say salaam to and shake his hand and he welcomed me into his shop

I think I know what a filthy 50 piastres note looks like because I have a seperate wallet where these bacteria laden things go into

So people be warned of the 50LE / 50 piastres trick


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

good news is that there are increasingly less 50piasters bills on circulation these days. It is mostly coins now, so that will be one scam less to worry about.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> Egypt sadly this morning brought out the worst in me -
> 
> Went into a shop this morning and the guy tried the 50 LE you have me 50 piastres trick and had put the money in the till.
> 
> ...


Thats an old,old one and usually practised by the taxi drivers......but you will have to get used to it if you intend to stay there as it's a way of life in Egypt.Learn the language then you can scream at them in Araby....but if you want to use the local shops rather than supermarkets then use the same one so they get to know you and know that you live there and are not a tourist,but to be honest going out dressed in designer gear just leaves you wide open to be ripped off as to Egyptians it just screams MONEY and even more so at a time like this when they will all be struggling to live.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

It's understandable that this man annoyed you but was there any need to get aggressive to the point of banging your sandal and knocking some cans of a shelf? 

I find it's more effective and you'll get better results if you're polite, tell him he's made a mistake and if he continues to deny what he's done then tell him you'll go and get the police. You've got to understand that small, independent retailers are more than likely to try it on with you and you've also got to remember that although you're living here you're going to be seen as a tourist for a long time yet as Sharm is a tourist resort.

Try using smaller notes and coins as well, it's easier. You can change your larger notes at any bank.


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

What shop was it in Nabq - forewarned is forarmed!

Lou


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

that's right, being agressive will get you nowhere. I often find myself laughing everytime someone is trying to rip me off and it leads to the price coming down. 

Mind you, as MS said, once you start to frequent a shop and become known, you will find that shop owners/assistands are more friendly and fair and you will pay near egyptian prices.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

King.Tut said:


> It's understandable that this man annoyed you but was there any need to get aggressive to the point of banging your sandal and knocking some cans of a shelf?
> 
> I find it's more effective and you'll get better results if you're polite, tell him he's made a mistake and if he continues to deny what he's done then tell him you'll go and get the police. You've got to understand that small, independent retailers are more than likely to try it on with you and you've also got to remember that although you're living here you're going to be seen as a tourist for a long time yet as Sharm is a tourist resort.
> 
> Try using smaller notes and coins as well, it's easier. You can change your larger notes at any bank.


I agree 100% what you are saying I am not an aggressive person I was very polite I think this has been a culmination of over a week of being driven nuts in my life I can only count 2 times I lost the plot

I keep all my coins in a little camera bag..I even have the guys at the metro want to keep 25 - 50 piastres and need to count my change one guy scanned my hair gel twice I saw him do it and I certainly am not going to pay 32 LE twice -

If they asked do you mind if we keep 50 piastres I would say yes but don't just assume


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

samui13 said:


> What shop was it in Nabq - forewarned is forarmed!
> 
> Lou


I won't get into that one as you probably get this at EVERY shop however the little supermarket next to Arab Sat in Jasmine Centre- near the corner AVOID - he will charge double for everything as I know metro prices and wanted 30 LE for some cigarettes I was getting for the security guard that should only be 10 LE and he was all up in arms about it. Then as soon as you are in there he wants you to look at all his junk


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tsk tsk... you are only there and already it is doing your head in.. Maybe Egypt is not the place for you.. 

Maiden


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> that's right, being agressive will get you nowhere. I often find myself laughing everytime someone is trying to rip me off and it leads to the price coming down.
> 
> Mind you, as MS said, once you start to frequent a shop and become known, you will find that shop owners/assistands are more friendly and fair and you will pay near egyptian prices.


Straight talking works wonders without the aggression. My wife now has the local shopkeeper making everyone stand in line in an orderly fashion to be served when she appears. No pushing in.

Not only that I get the correct change, every time, to the nearest piastre for my beer bill in one of the local hotels after having a quiet word with one of the staff when short changed. I now leave a small tip each time, previously I left a tip only when I had the correct change.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Horus, it's nice to see you left your sense of entitlement in the UK.



There was no need - absolutely no need - to take your shoe off. Did you do that because you knew it was the ultimate insult, or is that a practice you've had your entire life.

Here's a bit of advice about money and doing business in Egypt, take it or leave it.

Business is business, all over the world, and there are very few unusual or unique business practices. 

Being "overcharged" is nothing more than the STANDARD business practice of charging the customer what they'll pay.

You, Horus, have a business. Do you sell your product or service at a marginal amount over cost, or did you research your market and set your prices for the highest possible return?

Don't answer, because business is business and I know what the answer is.

You haven't walked into a den of thieves. Instead, you're dealing with astute businessmen.

Change your perspective and understand they are no different than you are and your life will be a whole lot easier.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Horus, it's nice to see you left your sense of entitlement in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it all here with a pinch of salt and when they ask me for my number I give them the number of another Egyptian who has been hassling me

I can count on my hand the number of decent ones I have met


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

pure scam ,not business at all.


----------

